# Το νήμα του Θανάση



## Zazula (Jun 29, 2008)

Ως συνήθως, θα σας τονέ χαλάσω τον ποιοτικό σας χαρακτήρα ετούτου του νήματος. 

(Mod says: Όχι, Ζαζ, δεν μας τον χαλάς. Το άσμα απαιτεί το δικό του νήμα...)

ΔΗΛΩΣΗ ΑΠΟΠΟΙΗΣΗΣ ΕΥΘΥΝΗΣ: Δεν τον πάω τον ερμηνευτή ούτε το στιχουργό, απλώς μου άρεσε το συγκεκριμένο τραγούδι (άλλωστε, δεν ξέρω κανέναν άλλο στο φορούμι εκτός από μένα με αυτό το όνομα, οπότε έχω ένα-δυο δικαιώματα παραπάνω). Επίσης, δεν φταίω εγώ αν θα βαρεθείτε να το ακούτε όλο το καλοκαίρι και το σιχαθείτε πέραν κάθε εμετικού ορίου (αυτό συμβαίνει συνέχεια).





 
Κι επειδή θα βρείτε δύσκολα τους στίχους (δεν έχουν ανέβει ακόμη στις μεγαλύτερες στιχοσελίδες), ιδού:

Ξύπνα Θανάση, λάβε δράση, έχει αλλάξει η ζωή
Έχεις καλό σκοπό κι αισθήματα, μα αυτό δεν αρκεί
Δε νοιάζονται οι γυναίκες πια για την καλή σου καρδιά
Μα μόνο για τη φουσκωμένη τσέπη σου απ’ τα λεφτά

Ξύπνα Θανάση, λάβε δράση, μην εθελοτυφλείς
Τώρα που οι άνδρες λιγοστεύουν να το επωφεληθείς
Στο εαυτό μου συνεχώς το λέω μα δεν μ’ ακούει
Παρέα με άλλα δυο μπακούρια, τι παράξενο χούι

Είναι η γενιά του facebook, των emo και του καφέ
Κι οι γκόμενες νομίζεις εύκολα θα πέφτουν, αμ δε
Στο γυμναστήριο που πάω έχω κολλήσει τρελά
Μ’ ένα απίστευτο μωρό, μα όλο μου κάνει νερά

Powerplate, λίγο στήθος και στο τέλος σκουός
Πρησμένοι μυς για να τους δεις, μα εσύ είσαι απόμακρη σνομπ
Κι εκεί που πάω να σου την πέσω εντελώς ξαφνικά
Φιλάς στο στόμα έναν παππού προκλητικά

_Ρεφρέν_
Παιδιά υπάρχει κρίση
Αντίθετα στη φύση
Παρέα όλοι πάμε
Μα ανάθεμα πού πάμε
Παιδιά υπάρχει θέμα
Βουλιάζουμε στο ψέμα
Και έτσι όπως το πάμε
Στην κόλαση θα πάμε

Τζάμπα παλεύεις με τα σίδερα, θα στο ξαναπώ
Γουστάρει πλαδαρούς, φαρδύκωλους, με Rolex χρυσό
Επώνυμο με στάτους και υπογραφή με πρεστίζ
Κάποιο λαμόγιο, ψευτομάνατζερ μες στη showbiz

Ξύπνα Θανάση, λάβε δράση, είναι η ώρα μηδέν
Μωρό δεν πέφτει άμα δεν έχεις ένα τούρμπο Cayenne
Δεν ενδιαφέρεται για καλλιτέχνη με ιδανικά
Ψάχνει μεγάλο βιοτέχνη με χοντρό κουμπαρά

Οι γκόμενες πάνε με γέρους και χοντρούς upperclass 
Οι νέοι κι ωραίοι έχουν καταντήσει μπασκλάς
Όταν μυρίσουν χρήμα σαν τρελές ορμάνε σ’ αυτό
Όπως ορμούν κι οι μύγες όταν μυριστούν το σκατό

Κεφάλια μέσα, βρε μπαμπέσα κοινωνία, εσύ φταις
Δουλεύω σαν το σκύλο, μπας και πάρω μια Mercedes
Με την κουκούλα ανοιχτή, να μπει κανένα μωρό
Λίγη χαρά κι εγώ στα σκέλια μου να βρω

_Ρεφρέν_

Δεν είναι ο Βούδας, ο Αλλάχ, δεν είναι ούτε ο Χριστός, 
Είναι το δολάριο, το euro και ο μαύρος χρυσός
Γι’ αυτό και το μωράκι πάλι με το πτώμα θα βγει
Που δεν του φτάνουν δυο viagra για να του σηκωθεί

Στη Μύκονο μαθαίνω φέτος θα την πάει μ’ ακούς
Αγόρασε Feretti 25 μέτρα ο παππούς
Με καπετάνιο, μάγειρα και δύο μούτσους γερούς
Που αν κοιμηθεί τ’ αφεντικό, εγώ τους έχω ικανούς

Ξύπνα Θανάση γιατί η φάση έχει προοπτική
Τώρα που οι άλλοι κάνουν πίσω, μπρος να κάνεις εσύ
Μην παραιτείσαι, μάγκας είσαι και ωραίο τεκνό
Η επανάσταση απ’ τη Μύκονο θ’ αρχίσει γι’ αυτό

Γυαλί φιμέ, πολύ τουπέ, ψηλό κασέ
Ξέχνα την Άρτα, this is Sparta, ύφος «μολών λαβέ»
Άσ’ το φραπέ, είναι πασέ, εσπρέσο freddo στο εξής
Καν’ το νησί να σε θυμάται αφού μπορείς

_Ρεφρέν_

Τι γίνεται εδώ ρε παιδιά;
Έτσι είναι η κόλαση;
Χα, δεν είναι και τόσο άσχημα τελικά…
Νομίζω… αρχίζει να μ’ αρέσει
Ναι… μ’ αρέσει

Θάνο μου μαζί και στην κόλαση
Ο παράδεισος είναι βαρετός
Θάνο μου μαζί και στην κόλαση
Ο παράδεισος τόσο βαρετός
Θάνο μου μαζί και στην κόλαση
Ο παράδεισος τόσο βαρετός


ΑΚΡΟΤΕΛΕΥΤΙΟΣ ΔΗΛΩΣΗ: Ευτυχώς δεν με αφορά εμένα το εν λόγω άσμα - είμαι ήδη υπερευτυχής και πλήρης. :)


----------



## Zazula (Jun 29, 2008)

Μου 'φτιαξες ολόκληρο νήμα βρε θηρίο Διαχειριστά;  Οπότε εδώ μπορώ να κοτσάρω όλα τα αιρετικά μου βιντεοκλιπάκια που δεν τα θέλει κανείς; :)


----------



## nickel (Jun 29, 2008)

Εδώ μπορείς να στήσεις και αίρεση ολόκληρη αν το επιθυμείς: τον ζαζουλισμό. Αλλά λίγη τεκμηρίωση, σε παρακαλούμε: ονοματάκια δεν έχουν αυτοί, για μας τους άσχετους;



Και μια γλωσσική νότα: «οι μυς». Θεωρείται πια σωστό / αποδεκτό.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 29, 2008)

nickel said:


> Εδώ μπορείς να στήσεις και αίρεση ολόκληρη αν το επιθυμείς: τον ζαζουλισμό.


Η αίρεσή μου ονομάζεται *ζαζουρλισμός*! (Η οποία ονομασία δίνει υποχωρητικά τον ακόλουθο αυτής ως *ζαζούρλα*.) 


nickel said:


> Αλλά λίγη τεκμηρίωση, σε παρακαλούμε: ονοματάκια δεν έχουν αυτοί, για μας τους άσχετους;


Ερμηνεύει ο Θάνος Πετρέλης, το τραγούδι έγραψε ο Φοίβος. (Απεταξάμην, πτου, πτου, πτου!)


----------



## efi (Jun 29, 2008)

nickel said:


> Και μια γλωσσική νότα: «οι μυς». Θεωρείται πια σωστό / αποδεκτό.



Κι οιμυς δεν μπουρούμι παρά να συμφουνήσουμι


----------



## Zazula (Jun 29, 2008)

Χε χε, μια που απόκτησα επιτέλους ν(ο)ημα στη ζωή μου, ας μεταφέρω εδώ δύο άλλες, λιγότερο ή περισσότερο, σχετικές καταθέσεις μου από άλλα νήματα — ήρθε (επιτέλους!) η ώρα τού ζαζουρλισμού:

1. Τα καλύτερα μουσικά γιουτιουμπάκια




 
2. Translator Resources (Priceless): Μελέτη παράλληλου δίγλωσσου κειμένου - Ημισκούμπρια Corpus Case Study


----------



## Zazula (Jun 29, 2008)

Και λόγω εποχής (καλοκαίρι χωρίς διακοπές δεν γίνεται):


----------



## Elsa (Jun 29, 2008)

Αφιερωμένο @Ζαζ, για το ρεφρέν:




Δεν μπορώ άλλο Θανάση...κάνε στάση!
(Δεν το ήξερα, το έμαθα σήμερα ψάχνοντας για τους στίχους: το τραγούδι έχει τίτλο «Εκλογές» και οι στίχοι, είναι του μετέπειτα βουλευτή του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ, Γρηγόρη Ψαριανού. Πώς τα φέρνει καμιά φορά, ε; )

Και οι στίχοι (από το www.stixoi.info)

*Οι εκλογές*

_Εκλογές, κόμματα
με φρου φρου κι αρώματα.
Διαδηλώσεις, κόμματα
μ' ανοιγμένα στόματα.

Ψηφοδέλτια σταύρωνα
κι ολη νύχτα καύλωνα.
Στης βουλής τα έδρανα
αχ κι εγώ να έκλανα.

Δεν μπορώ άλλο Θανάση
στα εικοσπέντε έχω γεράσει.
Δεν μπορώ άλλο Θανάση
κάνε στάση.

Υπουργεία, τέρατα
γαμημένα κέρατα.
Φέξε μου και γλίστρησα
ως της γης τα πέρατα.

Στα σχολεία γάματα
γράμματα σπουδάματα.
Του Θεού τα πράματα
φτύστα τους κατάμουτρα.

Δεν μπορώ άλλο Θανάση
στα εικοσπέντε έχω γεράσει.
Δεν μπορώ άλλο Θανάση
κάνε στάση.

Πληρωμές, χαρτόσημα
φόροι, γραμματόσημα.
Στο γαμήσι πρόστιμα
μαγκιά, κλανιά κι απόστημα.

Μπάτσοι, αύρες, ράμματα
'ξηγημένα πράγματα.
Τώρα στα γεράματα
μάθε γέρο γράμματα.

Δεν μπορώ άλλο Θανάση
στα εικοσπέντε έχω γεράσει.
Δεν μπορώ άλλο Θανάση
κάνε στάση._


----------



## Inertia (Jun 30, 2008)

Είναι η χρονιά των κοιμωμένων ανδρών!

Βλ. Ξύπνα, Θανάση! Θωμά, είσαι σπίτι; και το (παλαιότερο) Τάκηηηη [τύπτομαι και φρίττω!] των Στέρεο Νόβα...


----------



## curry (Jun 30, 2008)

Καλέ, ο Πετρέλης σ' αυτές τις κυρίες αναφέρεται;

Τζούλια (σκέτο)


----------



## Zazula (Jun 30, 2008)

curry said:


> Καλέ, ο Πετρέλης σ' αυτές τις κυρίες αναφέρεται;


Πολύ σωστά — και ιδού η απάντηση μίας τέτοιας κυρίας όταν της λέει ο έρμος ο Θανάσης ότι του τρώει τα κατοσταδόλαρα σαν πασατέμπο:




 
What you gon' do with all that junk?
All that junk inside your trunk?
I'ma get, get, get, get, you drunk,
Get you love drunk off my hump.
My hump, my hump, my hump, my hump, my hump,
My hump, my hump, my hump, my lovely little lumps (Check it out)​ 
I drive these brothers crazy,
I do it on the daily,
They treat me really nicely,
They buy me all these ices.
Dolce & Gabbana,
Fendi and NaDonna
Karan, they be sharin'
All their money got me wearin' fly
Brother I ain't askin,
They say they love my ass ‘n,
Seven Jeans, True Religion's,
I say no, but they keep givin'
So I keep on takin'
And no I ain't taken
We can keep on datin'
I keep on demonstrating.​ 
My love (love), my love, my love, my love (love)
You love my lady lumps (love),
My hump, my hump, my hump (love),
My humps they got you,​ 
She's got me spending.
(Oh) Spendin' all your money on me and spending time on me.
She's got me spendin'.
(Oh) Spendin' all your money on me, up on me, on me​ 
What you gon' do with all that junk?
All that junk inside that trunk?
I'ma get, get, get, get, you drunk,
Get you love drunk off my hump.
What you gon' do with all that ass?
All that ass inside them jeans?
I'm a make, make, make, make you scream
Make you scream, make you scream.
Cos of my hump (ha), my hump, my hump, my hump (what).
My hump, my hump, my hump (ha), my lovely lady lumps (Check it out)​ 
I met a girl down at the disco.
She said hey, hey, hey yea let's go.
I could be your baby, you can be my honey
Let's spend time not money.
I mix your milk wit my cocoa puff,
Milky, milky cocoa,
Mix your milk with my cocoa puff, milky, milky riiiiiiight.​ 
They say I'm really sexy,
The boys they wanna sex me.
They always standing next to me,
Always dancing next to me,
Tryin' a feel my hump, hump.
Lookin' at my lump, lump.
You can look but you can't touch it,
If you touch it I'ma start some drama,
You don't want no drama,
No, no drama, no, no, no, no drama
So don't pull on my hand boy,
You ain't my man, boy,
I'm just tryn'a dance boy,
And move my hump.​ 
My hump, my hump, my hump, my hump,
My hump, my hump, my hump, my hump, my hump, my hump.
My lovely lady lumps (lumps)
My lovely lady lumps (lumps)
My lovely lady lumps (lumps)
In the back and in the front (lumps)
My lovin' got you,​ 
She's got me spendin'.
(Oh) Spendin' all your money on me and spending time on me.
She's got me spendin'.
(Oh) Spendin' all your money on me, up on me, on me.​ 
What you gon' do with all that junk?
All that junk inside that trunk?
I'ma get, get, get, get you drunk,
Get you love drunk off my hump.
What you gon' do with all that ass?
All that ass inside them jeans?
I'ma make, make, make, make you scream
Make you scream, make you scream.
What you gon' do with all that junk?
All that junk inside that trunk?
I'ma get, get, get, get you drunk,
Get you love drunk off this hump.
What you gon' do wit all that breast?
All that breast inside that shirt?
I'ma make, make, make, make you work
Make you work, work, make you work.​ 
(A-ha, a-ha, a-ha, a-ha) _[x4]_​ 
She's got me spendin'.
(Oh) Spendin' all your money on me and spendin' time on me
She's got me spendin'.
(Oh) Spendin' all your money on me, up on me, on me.​


----------



## Elsa (Sep 10, 2008)

Δεν είναι το νήμα του Θανάση αυτό; Πάρτε λοιπόν το *Ματσιφτάρι* του Θανάση Παπακωνσταντίνου, τραγούδι με γλωσσικό ενδιαφέρον καθότι οι περισσότερες λέξεις είναι παρμένες από την μαστόρικη διάλεκτο ή _κοδαρίτικα_. 

_Όσα σπυριά ΄χει ο πλαλτός, όπου χωράει στην γκούμπζα
τόσο στο μάτσεμα εύκολος, πέρασα δεν ακούμπ΄σα
Πισπίλη είχα δύστροπο, που πάθαινε λουμπάγκο
Γιατί συνέχεια μάνευα, γαβρί και νταλαμάγκο.

Όμως μια γκρέτσω πονιτ΄κή, που τσιούλτσε τι τραβούσα
ξεχώθ΄κε ένα καλόγηρο, στο κούφιο που αγρυπνούσα
«Λαγέ μ΄ να πείς στη μάνα σου, ν΄ανάψει μια τζιαμάλω
να φτιάξει μια μελαχρινή, ζιούμπενα δίχως άλλο».

Μόνος να την φχαριστηθείς, μόνος να την μανέψεις
και τ΄ άλλο γιόκα μ΄ το πρωί, σίγουρα θα ματσέψεις
Κι όπως τα είπε γένηκαν, κι αφού ΄γινα μουσκίδι
το ΄βγαλα ένα μονάχο του, βαρύ σαν το μολύβι.

Απ΄ της χαράς τα κλάματα, με πήρανε κι οι γκντάμες
σαν το ΄μαθε κι ο κούρκουλας, βαράει τις καμπάνες
Λέφτερος πια ήμουν κι έμορφος, και γρήγορα την πάτ΄σα
γνώρισα κι παντρεύτηκα, μια αγκίδα που ΄χε τσιάτσια.

Ευθύς μετά τα στέφανα, και βάλτσαμε ντισέρι
και πήγαμε όπως όλοι σας, ταξίδι σ΄ άλλα μέρη
Σ΄ ένα απ΄ αυτά είχε θάλασσα, κι μ΄ ήρθε να βουτήξω
με το συντρόφι ρίχνομαι, τον πάτο για ν΄ αγγίξω.

Γυαλίζω τσ΄ άλλους και κουνώ, διγκράνια κι αγωγιάτες
μα ξάφνου νιώθω έν΄ άγγιγμα, πίσω κει δα στις πλάτες
μία φωνούλα μ΄ καλεί: «Αφέντη μ΄ , παλικάρι μ΄!»
γυρνώ κι βλέπω ΄λόιρα, να κλώθει το ματσιφτάρι μ΄.
_

*Γλωσσάρι*
πλαλτός = τραχανάς
γκούμπζα = γαβάθα
μάτσεμα = χέσιμο (από το ματσεύω = χέζω)
πισπιλής = κώλος
γαβρί = τυρί
νταλαμάγκο = γάλα
γκρέτσω = γριά
πονιτακή = πονετική
τσιούλτσε = κατάλαβε (από το τσιουλίζω = καταλαβαίνω)
ξεχωθ΄κε = ήρθε (από το ξεχώνομαι = έρχομαι)
καλόγηρος = νύχτα
κούφιο = σπίτι
λαγός = αγόρι
τζιαμάλω = φωτιά
ζιούμπενα = πίτα
μελαχρινή ζιούμπενα = λαχανόπιτα
μανεύω = τρώω
γκντάμες = μύξες
κούρκουλας = παπάς
αγκίδα = νεαρά ύπαρξη
τσιάτσια = λεφτά
ντισέρι = γαϊδούρι
συντρόφι = βρακί
γυαλίζω = βλέπω, παρατηρώ
διγκράνια = χέρια
αγωγιάτες = πόδια
΄λόιρα = ολόγυρα
ματσιφτάρι = σκατό

Από την _Κοιλάδα των Τεμπών_


----------



## Zazula (Jan 18, 2009)

Μια που πρέπει ετούτο το νήμα να 'ναι ένα από τα ελάχιστα επώνυμα νήματα παγκοσμίως, σήμερα εορτάζει και οφείλουμε να του ευχηθούμε χρόνια πολλά. Άντε και να χιλιάσει τις ηλεθεάσεις του!


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 18, 2009)

Χρόνια πολλά, αγαπητέ Ζάζουλα! Να σε χαιρόμαστε!


----------



## nickel (Jan 18, 2009)

Ηλευχές (ή, μήπως, ηλεευχές;) στους Θανάσηδες!


----------



## sarant (Jan 18, 2009)

Κι από μένα οι ηλευχές!


----------



## Zazula (Aug 26, 2009)

Φυσικά από το νήμα του Θανάση δεν μπορεί να λείπει ο υπερκαινοφανής αστέρας Θανάσης Στεριώτης (και η σχετική ιαχή «Θανάσηηη!!!» στην αρχή του υπεραπόλυτου άσματος). Παραθέτω και τα χαϊλάιτς από τους στίχοι _(sic)_ για να πάρετε μια ιδέα:

Έχεις προκαλέσει σκάνδαλο με το ντύσιμο το βάνδαλο
Όλοι γύρω σε γουστάρουνε και τ' αμάξι τους τρακάρουνε

Σέξι μπούστο, κορμί για φίλημα, κι οι παντρεμένοι μπαίνουνε σε δίλημμα...


----------



## crystal (Aug 27, 2009)

For the love of God!
Με βάζεις σε πειρασμό, Ζαζ. Προχωράμε στα άδυτα της trash κουλτούρας: Σάκης ο Κούκος. Απ' όσο έμαθα, στας Σέρρας έγινε χαμός μ' αυτό το αριστούργημα.




Κλειδώστε το νήμα!


----------



## Zazula (Aug 28, 2009)

Rock on, crystal — μιλάμε καραέγραψες με το διαμάντι που ξετρύπωσες! Τα πάντα όλα τα λεφτά και λίγα λέω! 

Προσοχή στη λεπτομέρεια: Οι βουλγαρικές πινακίδες κυκλοφορίας στη λευκή Μάστανγκ τελευταίας κοπής... :)



crystal said:


> Κλειδώστε το νήμα!


Ποτές!


----------



## Zazula (Sep 18, 2009)

Από το παρόν νήμα δεν μπορεί να λείπει και η παρακάτω φωτό:


----------



## Zazula (Nov 10, 2009)

Ως γνωστόν ο Γιώργος είναι πονηρός, κυκλοφοράει για γαμπρός κλπ. Ο Θανάσης από την άλλη, κάθε άλλο παρά πονηρός είναι... αιώνιο θύμα παρεξηγήσεων και συνήθης ύποπτος αδίκως, κάτι σαν Σκυφτούλης των σχέσεων...  Εδώ λοιπόν έχουμε την ευκαιρία να παρακολουθήσουμε τη στιχομυθία του Θανασάκη με το υσταιρικό ταίρι του:




Είσαι θεά κι εγώ θνητός στο παραδείσιο σου το βλέμα
Θα τρελαθώ, έχεις τον τρόπο σου να φεύγεις απ' το θέμα
Πες μια ευχή
Να είσαι πιστός και να μου κάνεις κοπλιμέντα
Κι άλλη ευχή
Εδώ να μένεις δίχως δεύτερη κουβέντα :)


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 10, 2009)

Δεν μπόρεσα να μην παρατηρήσω τι φωνάρα διαθέτει η κυρία!


----------



## daeman (Nov 16, 2009)

Αν ποτέ βρεθείτε στο Γουίνδσορ, στο Οντάριο του Καναδά, μην παραλείψετε να φάτε στου Θανάση: http://thanasis.com/

Μπαχτσές η ιστοσελίδα και, απ' ό,τι βλέπω στις φωτογραφίες, μπαχτσές και το κατάστημα! 











Λεζάντα: Our staff greets players at the Annual Thanasi's Invitational Golf Tournament. 
Άτσα ο Θανάσης! Και τουρνουά γκολφ!


----------



## SBE (Nov 16, 2009)

Ε, όχι, έχει συναγωνισμό ο Μαντ Γκρήκ του Λας Βέγκας! (που όμως είναι άραβας)




Η φωτογραφία είναι δικιά μου, το μαγαζί περιβόλι, ειδικά τα συνθήματα στον τοίχο (η φωτό αυτή δεν είναι δικιά μου)





Η Ελλάδα ποτέ δεν πεθαίνει, αλλά δε θα κάτσω να σκάσω γι' αυτό.


----------



## daeman (Nov 16, 2009)

Άναυδος! Τι να πρωτοσχολιάσω... Το μόνο που μπορώ να πω τώρα είναι: _*Ουραίους!



*_

Edit: Μα πού πήγαν οι Καρυάτιδες; Τις βούτηξε κι αυτές κάνας Έλγιν;


----------



## SBE (Nov 16, 2009)

Έχεις δίκιο, δεν έπρεπε να τις βγάλω, θα τις βάλω όμως στο άλλο νήμα με τις φωτογραφίες...


----------



## Zazula (Nov 16, 2009)

daeman said:


> Αν ποτέ βρεθείτε στο Γουίνδσορ, στο Οντάριο του Καναδά, μην παραλείψετε να φάτε στου Θανάση: http://thanasis.com/


Από τότε που ανέβασες τα καλαμαράκια, ήξερα ότι απλώς ήταν θέμα χρόνου κι αυτή η ανάρτηση! 



SBE said:


> Η φωτογραφία είναι δικιά μου, το μαγαζί περιβόλι, ειδικά τα συνθήματα στον τοίχο (η φωτό αυτή δεν είναι δικιά μου)
> Η Ελλάδα ποτέ δεν πεθαίνει, αλλά δε θα κάτσω να σκάσω γι' αυτό.


To *O*XI ΘΑ ΚΑΤΣ*Ο* ΝΑ ΣΚΑΣ*Ο* δίπλα στα ρέστρουμ, μου έδωσε απάντηση και στο αιώνιο ερώτημα γιατί δηλώνουμε το μέρος με *ΟΟΟ*.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 16, 2009)

Zazula said:


> To *O*XI ΘΑ ΚΑΤΣ*Ο* ΝΑ ΣΚΑΣ*Ο* δίπλα στα ρέστρουμ, μου έδωσε απάντηση και στο αιώνιο ερώτημα γιατί δηλώνουμε το μέρος με *ΟΟΟ*.



Για την ακρίβεια, το δηλώνουμε με 00 (μηδέν, μηδέν) --τα τρία μηδενικά μοιάζουν με το «μεγάλο ροκέ» στο σκάκι: 0-0-0 (0-0 είναι το «μικρό ροκέ») και η προέλευση που έχω ακούσει για το 00 από γερμανική πηγή είναι η εξής:

Στα γερμανικά ξενοδοχεία τον 19ο αιώνα δεν υπήρχε βέβαια ξεχωριστή τουαλέτα στα δωμάτια, υπήρχε μία σε όλο τον όροφο,που ήταν συνήθως κοντά στις σκάλες (ή, αργότερα, στο ασανσέρ). Για να μην μπερδεύονται λοιπόν οι επισκέπτες, στην αρίθμηση αυτός ο χώρος είχε τον αριθμό μηδέν --και επειδή οι Γερμανοί έγραφαν τα δωμάτια 01, 02, 03 κλπ, η τουαλέτα ήταν το 00.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 16, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> Για την ακρίβεια, το δηλώνουμε με 00 (μηδέν, μηδέν).


Δυστυχώς όχι, φίλτατε Δρα· η δόκιμη σήμανση στην Ελλάδα είναι 000.  Αντιγράφω από τον Βοστανζόγλου, λήμμα 618 ΚΟΠΡΑΝΟΝ:
[μέρος προς αποπάτησιν] [...] *τα τρία μηδενικά* [...]


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 16, 2009)

Πολύ ενδιαφέρον Ζαζ. Άραγε ποια είναι τότε η προέλευση των τριών ελληνικών μηδενικών; (και μη μου πει κανείς ότι τα δικά μας ξενοδοχεία είχαν από τότε περισσότερα δωμάτια στον όροφο... :))


----------



## Zazula (Nov 16, 2009)

Από παλιά που 'χα δει το διαβόητο λήμμα 618 ευχόμουν να 'χε κάνει σχετικό δημοσίευμα ο Σαραντάκος, να μας τα εξηγούσε όλα και να μας λύνονταν όλες οι απορίες. :)
[_Απευθυνόμενος προς τον Σαραντάκο_] Κύριε Πρέσβη, μας κακομαθαίνετε!


----------



## Zazula (Nov 20, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Ως γνωστόν ο Γιώργος είναι πονηρός, κυκλοφοράει για γαμπρός κλπ. Ο Θανάσης από την άλλη, κάθε άλλο παρά πονηρός είναι... αιώνιο θύμα παρεξηγήσεων και συνήθης ύποπτος αδίκως, κάτι σαν Σκυφτούλης των σχέσεων...  Εδώ λοιπόν έχουμε την ευκαιρία να παρακολουθήσουμε τη στιχομυθία του Θανασάκη με το υσταιρικό ταίρι του.


Απ' ό,τι φαίνεται το ταίρι τού Θανασάκη δεν το βάζει κάτω, κι επιμένει ότι έχει και τη σύμφωνη γνώμη τής έκτης αίσθησής της για τις υποψίες της:


----------



## Elsa (Nov 28, 2009)

Επίκαιρο λόγω γρίπης, για το Ζαζ που γουστάρει μαντινάδες:

Βρίσκομαι στην Εντατική
κι ήρθε μαυροντυμένη
και μου 'πε, άντε πέθανε
ο Χάρος περιμένει!

Βρίσκομαι στην Εντατική
κι Χάρος με σιμώνει 
κι αυτή του λέει πάρ' τονε 
θέλω να μείνω μόνη!


----------



## Zazula (Nov 28, 2009)

+1000, Έλσα!


----------



## Zazula (Dec 6, 2009)

Έγραψε πάλι ο Μέθυσος στο _Μια γυναίκα (όλα τα μπορεί)_ από Stavento feat. Σμαράγδα Καρύδη: 




 
Παίρνει φωτιά και βγαίνει / άραγε τι μας περιμένει
αν την αγγίξεις θα καείς / μάγκα ή θα ζεσταθείς.

Μια γυναίκα όλα τα μπορεί / σε αφήνει να διαλέξεις
και στο τέλος παίρνεις / ό,τι θέλει αυτή.

Μια γυναίκα όλα τα μπορεί / κι αν κρυφά θέλεις να φύγεις
σου 'χει αφήσει αυτή / τη πόρτα ανοιχτή.

Με μίνι φούστα / ή με παντελόνι
σε ρίχνει κάτω / αν θέλει σε σηκώνει
αν θέλει σε εξυψώνει / αν θέλει είσαι σκόνη
μπορεί να είσαι πλάι της / κι αυτή να είναι μόνη
σε βάζει κι ονειρεύεσαι / κι εσύ δεν το ξέρεις
στραβή αμά της κάνεις / πάντα θα υποφέρεις
Ένα χαμόγελό της / μια πινελιά με χρώμα
σ' έχει αυτοκόλλητο / ή αν θέλει ξένο σώμα
χειμώνα αν θέλει / κάνει το καλοκαίρι
την άνοιξη στο σπίτι σου / αυτή θα τη φέρει
όπως και τα αστέρια / να φτιάξεις ουρανό
κι αν θέλει στον αφήνει / για πάντα αδειανό.

Μια γυναίκα πια / όλα τα καταφέρνει
εσύ πουλάς τα πάντα / κι αυτή ό,τι θέλει παίρνει
μπορεί να σου γλυκάνει / την πιο πικρή στιγμή
γιατί μια γυναίκα / μάγκα, όλα τα μπορεί.

[...]

Μια γυναίκα όλα τα μπορεί / πάτα όσο θέλεις γκάζι
μα τα φρένα στη ζωή σου / είναι αυτή.

Γόβα στιλέτο / ή αθλητικό
μας λύνει και μας δένει / αν θέλει στο λεπτό
τη μία Παναγία / την άλλη αμαρτία
είναι και αλήτισσα / μα είναι και κυρία
αν θέλει αφυδατώνει / το φως από τ' αστέρια
και γίνεται αστέρι / στου ουρανού σου τα λημέρια.
Μπορεί να χρωματίσει / τις γκρίζες σου γωνιές
γι' αυτήν όλα τα beat / γι' αυτήν έχει πενιές
Χιλιόμετρο της γίνεσαι / στέκεται ή σ' αφήνει
σ' ανάβει άμα γουστάρει / κι αν όχι απλά σε σβήνει
Βατράχι, πριγκιπόπουλο / αυτή θα αποφασίσει
αυτή είναι η ανατολή / αυτή είναι κι η δύση.
Ταράζει όποτε θέλει / τα ήσυχα νερά μας
κερνάει μοναξιά / ή την παίρνει μακριά μας
Κερνάει και αγάπη / αρκεί να είσαι εκεί,
γιατί μια γυναίκα/ μάγκα, όλα τα μπορεί.

[...]

Μια γυναίκα όλα τα μπορεί / πάτα όσο θέλεις γκάζι
*μα τα φρένα στη ζωή σου / είναι αυτή*.

Οπότε τώρα ξέρετε τι να κάνετε για να έχετε σώας τας φρένας... :)


----------



## Zazula (Jan 2, 2010)

Η τέλεια _Βεντέτα_ (από VIP feat. Νίκος Κυριακάκης σε παραγωγή των Master Tempo) έχει ήδη ανέβει εδώ από την crystal, αλλά το βιντεάκι έχει αφαιρεθεί. Δεν πειράζει, το βάζουμε εδώ — και μάλιστα, με την ευκαιρία, με το κανονικό κλιπάκι του (ακούγεται σε τέρμα ένταση): 




 
Στους αντίποδες, η επίσης τέλεια _Ψυχανάλυση_, πάλι από Master Tempo vs. Μακρόπουλος: ;):)


----------



## daeman (Jan 18, 2010)

:) Ο Θανάσης γιορτάζει σήμερα! 
Του εύχομαι εγκάρδια να ξεπεράσει όσα προβλήματα έχει ή θα συναντήσει στο μέλλον... 

_Έχω τα προβλήματά μου_ - Παύλος Παούνης


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 18, 2010)

Χρόνια πολλά στους Θανάσηδες, στις Αθανασίες και στις Νάνσες. Χρόνια πολλά ΣΤΟΝ Σάκη μας! :)


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 18, 2010)

Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους, αλλά και στον Σάκη μας, που του εύχομαι να είναι πάντα παραγωγικός και ευτυχισμένος! ;););)


----------



## daeman (Jan 18, 2010)

Άλλο ένα του κυρίου Σάκη Κούκου από το #18, διεθνές και δίγλωσσο, για τον Σάκη. 

_Iskash da se vyrna_ - Kamelia i Sakis Coucos​


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 18, 2010)

Χρόνια πολλά κι από μένα!


----------



## Elsa (Jan 18, 2010)

Χρόνια πολλά, Ζαζ, με πολλά ηλεκτρονικά μαραφέτια και γκατζετιές! 
(και μακριά από θανάση-μες παγίδες  )


----------



## Zazula (Jan 18, 2010)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις ευχές! 

Χρόνια πολλά κι από μένα σε όσους και όσες γιορτάζουν. :)


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 18, 2010)

Κι ένα τραγουδάκι για τις Αθανασίες:


----------



## Palavra (Jan 18, 2010)

Χρόνια πολλά και καλά στους εορτάζοντες και στις εορτάζουσες και ιδίως στον Αδμινιστράτορα :)


----------



## crystal (Jan 18, 2010)

Χρόνια πολλά κι από μένα, γεμάτα γέλια, υγεία, δημιουργικότητα!


----------



## anef (Jan 18, 2010)

Χρόνια πολλά και ό,τι επιθυμείτε!


----------



## Zazula (Jan 18, 2010)

Επειδή μπορεί κάποιοι να προβληματίζονται για το τι δώρο να μου πάρουν, να σας κάνω τη ζωή πιο εύκολη: http://www.prideaircraft.com/flanker.htm. Ευχαριστώ. :)


----------



## crystal (Jan 18, 2010)

Είναι πολύ μεγάλο, ρε Σάκη. Μια περιουσία θα δώσουμε για το περιτύλιγμα.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 18, 2010)

Κάτι τέτοιο σκεφτόμασταν κι εμείς, Ζαζ, απλώς δε σου το παίρναμε γιατί μας προβλημάτισε το πού θα το παρκάρεις, μη σε βάζουμε και στα έξοδα, είναι και η γιορτή σου...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 18, 2010)

Υπάρχουν λύσεις, κυρίες μου (φυσικά, χρειάζεται και λίγη προσωπική δουλειά για ένα προσωπικό δώρο) :)


----------



## sarant (Jan 18, 2010)

Ωπ! Πάνω που θα μου διέφευγε -χρόνια πολλά και από μένα!


----------



## Elsa (Jan 18, 2010)

Για να μην είμαστε με άδεια χέρια, ένα τραγούδι του Θανάση Παπακωνσταντίνου, εδώ από την Μελίνα Κανά:


----------



## nickel (Jan 18, 2010)

Καλή η Μελίνα, αλλά ένας (Θανα)σάκης που ξέρω θα εκτιμήσει περισσότερο ένα τέτοιο (όχι σε φωτογραφία):







*προφιτερόλ*, από το γαλλικό profiterole, υποκοριστικό του profit, δηλαδή petit profit, αλλά «όχι «κερδουλάκι». Profit σήμαινε επίσης «pâte cuite sous la cendre» (ζύμη ψημένη στη στάχτη), δηλαδή το «σουδάκι» του γλυκίσματος.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 18, 2010)

Χε χε, στο μυαλό μου είσαι, Νίκελ — χτύπησα δύο λίγο νωρίτερα. ;)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 18, 2011)

Άντε βρε, και του χρόνου με υγεία!


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 18, 2011)

*Χρόνια πολλά, Ζαζ!!!!!!*


----------



## daeman (Jan 18, 2011)

Εξύπνησα αξημέρωτα
να γράψω δυο λογάκια
διά τον μέγα Ζάζουλα
μα βγήκανε στιχάκια

Όμορφη μέρα χάραξε
χαίρεται όλη η πλάση
σήμερο που γιορτάζουμε
το νήμα του Θανάση

Χρόνους πολλούς να χαίρεσαι 
να ευφραίνεται η ψυχή σου
και όλη τούτη τη χρονιά
μέλι να 'ν' η ζωή σου

Άψογη να 'ν' η κρίση σου
μεγάλη η καρδιά σου
κι όλα τα ρόδα του Μαγιού
να 'χεις στην αγκαλιά σου!


----------



## sarant (Jan 18, 2011)

Χρόνια πολλά Σάκη!


----------



## Elsa (Jan 18, 2011)

Χρόνια πολλά και καλά! :)


----------



## Zazula (Jan 18, 2011)

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους για τις ευχές σας! Να 'στε όλοι καλά και να σας χαίρονται αυτοί που σας αγαπούν. :) Για γλυκάκι, όποτε βρεθούμε. ;) Και, σόρι που χάνομαι κάποιες φορές, αλλά δουλεύω ως σαν μαύρος:


----------



## psifio (Jan 18, 2011)

Χρόνια πολλά! :)


----------



## Palavra (Jan 18, 2011)

Dr. Sakis, χρόνια πολλά, μαν, και ότι επιθυμείς να το πάθεις, πολλές δουλειές, πελάτες καλοπληρωτές, υγεία, ευτυχία και όλα τα καλά! (Ξέχασα τίποτα; )


----------



## Zazula (Jan 18, 2011)

Palavra said:


> (Ξέχασα τίποτα; )


Ένα ταψί σοκολατόπιτα!


----------



## Rogerios (Jan 18, 2011)

Πολύχρονος, ευτυχισμένος και δημιουργικός! :)


----------



## nickel (Jan 18, 2011)

Καλημέρα. Σου εύχομαι καυτά πράγματα!


----------



## SBE (Jan 18, 2011)

Χρόνια πολλά και χωρίς σχοινοβασίες.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 13, 2011)

*Θανάσης vs. Άγιος Βαλεντίνος (βοήθειά μας)*

Το νήμα τού Θανάση εορτάζει την ημέρα των ερωτευμένων με το μεγαλειωδέστερο λυρικό έπος τής ελληνικής γραμματείας, τον _Ραντάην Έρω_ (αγγλ. _Runtime Erro_):




 
Και για να καλυφθούν και οι μη εορτάζοντες, η του ρεαλιστικού ρεύματος εσωρόκ ποπομπαλάντα _Βρίσκω Ξένα Σλιπ_:


----------



## crystal (Feb 14, 2011)

Βοήθειά μας...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 3, 2011)

Εις έτη πολλά, Ζαζουλέα μας!


----------



## nickel (Aug 3, 2011)

Έλα, ρε Ζαζ, εσύ που ξέρεις τα πολλά κι ο νους σου κατεβάζει, δεν γίνεται να βρεις ένα κόλπο να μη γιορτάζουμε τα γενέθλια κάθε χρόνο; (Κάτι καλύτερο από την κατάργηση του εορτασμού, γιατί ούτε αυτή είχε δραστικό αποτέλεσμα.)

Πολύχρονος!


----------



## psifio (Aug 3, 2011)

Χρόνια πολλά, Ζαζ! :)


----------



## oliver_twisted (Aug 3, 2011)

Μίστερ Ζαζ, εγώ σου ευχήθηκα εκεί, αλλά μ' αρέσουν οι ευχές dolby surround, οπότε:
Χρόνια πολλάαααα!! :)


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 3, 2011)

Χρόνια πολλά και καλά, Σάκη μας! (Πώς νιώθεις που μπαίνεις στα 30;)


----------



## Palavra (Aug 3, 2011)

Και τώρα, που όλοι ευχηθήκαμε στον Ζαζουλέα
Χρόνια πολλά...​ανακαλύψαμε επιτέλους πού βρίσκεται ο ZazCat:


----------



## Elsa (Aug 4, 2011)

Χρόνια πολλά, δημιουργικά και χαρούμενα, Ζαζ! :clap:
Άργησα, αλλά κι εσύ λείπεις μάλλον, οπότε μπορεί να μη το πάρεις χαμπάρι...


----------



## Zazula (Aug 8, 2011)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις ευχές — η τούρτα (#75) ήταν, ως ώφειλε, πηγμένη στην τρούφα κι ο γάτος στη γωνιά του! :)


----------



## Palavra (Jan 18, 2012)

Εγώ ήρθα να ευχηθώ στο κατάλληλο νήμα, μιλιόνι αουγκούρι, κρόνια πολλά!


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 18, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Εγώ ήρθα να ευχηθώ στο κατάλληλο νήμα, μιλιόνι αυουγκούρι, κρόνια πολλά!


Εγώ είχα ξεχάσει ότι είχαμε και νήμα του Θανάση. Χρόνια πολλά κι από δω, λοιπόν!


----------



## crystal (Jan 18, 2012)

Χρόνια πολλά, αστέρι! Πάντα ευτυχισμένος! :)


----------



## daeman (Jan 18, 2012)

...
Zaz it up and pump up the volume! :clap: :up:

Jazz it up - Reel 2 Real 





May your hands always be busy
May your feet always be swift
May you have a pumping backbeat
When the breaks in rhythm shift
May your heart always be joyful
And may your song always be sung
May you stay forever Zaz
Forever Zaz, forever Zaz!
May you stay forever Zaz


----------



## nickel (Jan 18, 2012)

Νομίζω ότι η ζάλη και παραζάλη μου εξηγείται από το ότι είχα σταθεί πάνω από το νήμα και προσπαθούσα να καταλάβω: ποιος γιορτάζει, γιατί γιορτάζει, μα δεν έχει γενέθλια. Νιώθω σαν ζογκλέρ που του έχουν πέσει όλα τα μπαλάκια του.

Χρόνια πολλά, Κώστα.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 18, 2012)

nickel said:


> Χρόνια πολλά, Κώστα.


Eεεεεε;


----------



## nickel (Jan 18, 2012)

Εγώ έχω χάσει τα αβγά και τα πασχάλια. Εσύ έχασες το χιούμορ σου;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 18, 2012)

Χρόνια Πολλά, Ζαζουλέα! {Μα πού το έχω ξαναπεί αυτό;}


----------



## Zazula (Jan 18, 2012)

Σας ευχαριστώ θερμά όλους για τις γλυκές ευχές σας! :)



daeman said:


> May your hands always be busy...


Τώρα φταίω εγώ να βάλω τον συνονόματο Dr Sakis να δίνει το σχετικό παράδειγμα;


----------



## sarant (Jan 18, 2012)

Ζαζ, χρόνια πολλά, να σε χαίρονται που σαγαπάνε!


----------



## Zazula (Jan 18, 2012)

Ευχαριστώ, ευχαριστώ! :)


----------



## Elsa (Jan 18, 2012)

Χρόνια πολλά, Ζαζ, πάρε μια νόστιμη Ζαζουλίνα που είχα βρει προ καιρού και την κράταγα για να σου την κάνω δώρο!


----------



## daeman (Jan 18, 2012)

Zazula said:


> [...]Τώρα φταίω εγώ να βάλω τον συνονόματο Dr Sakis να δίνει το σχετικό παράδειγμα;  [...]



 [Condovazenitis mode]...ο Ζαζουέλα "διαβάζει" τη φάση, αναπτύσσεται στον κενό χώρο, προλαβαίνει στο τσακ την πάσα του Δαεμάνιτς - άλλωστε τους έχουμε ξαναδεί πολλές φορές να συνδυάζονται τόσο αρμονικά (και κατανοητά μόνο από τους ίδιους) που τέτοιες φάσεις είναι πλέον selbstverständlich - και μ' ένα ανάποδο ψαλίδι (χωρίς χέρια) καρφώνει την μπάλα στα δίχτυα του τερματοφύλακα Μαρμαρωμένοφ. 
Γκολ, γκολ, γκοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοόλ!
Το πλήθος παραληρεί, όλοι είναι όρθιοι (παρότι βρέχει μέσα στο γήπεδο, βρέχει κι απέξω), πανδαιμόνιο επικρατεί από τις κόρνες και τις βελζεβουζέλες και ο "Dr. Sakis" Ζαζουέλα αφιερώνει μεγαλόψυχα το γκολ στις αδελφές του ελέους, τις νοσοκόμες που του στάθηκαν με τόση αυταπάρνηση στις δύσκολες ώρες του τραυματισμού του. Κι εκείνος όμως, όπως πάντα στάθηκε στο ύψος του, περήφανος, ντούρος κι εντούρος. [/Condomvazelitis mode]


----------



## Zazula (Mar 14, 2012)

Ε, δεν μπορεί να λείπει από τούτο το νήμα και ο ΘΕΟΣ ΣΑΚΗΣ! 
http://www.afterzed.gr/sillogosrentinioton/ekloges2.html


----------



## Earion (Mar 16, 2012)

Τελικά αυτό δεν είναι το νήμα του Θανάση, είναι το νήμα του Θεού!
Θανάσης = Θρησκεία! :clap:

Κι εγώ που το ανακάλυψα είμαι ο πρωτόκλητος;


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 18, 2013)

Έχω την τιμή να είμαι η πρώτη που ανοίγω το γαϊτανάκι των ευχών;

*Χρόνια πολλά, Ζαζ! Να σε χαιρόμαστε!*

Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους τους Θανάσηδες και τις Αθανασίες!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 18, 2013)

Τώρα όμως είσαι προτελευταία! ;)

Χρόνια πολλά σε όλες και όλους!
Ζαζ, όλα τα καλά!


----------



## Zazula (Jan 18, 2013)

Ευχαριστώ για τις ευχές, να 'στε καλά! :)
Εννοείται πως χρωστάω κέρασμα σε όλους.
Και να χαιρόμαστε και τον Λεξίγαμβρο! ;)


----------



## bernardina (Jan 18, 2013)

Χρόνια πολλά, Ζαζουλάκο!








Έψαξα να σου βρω μια καλή παρωδία του Call me maybe αλλά ήταν όλες μάπα.:s


----------



## crystal (Jan 18, 2013)

Χρόνια πολλά, Ζαζ! Πάντα χαρούμενος!


----------



## Palavra (Jan 18, 2013)

Χρόνια πολλά, καλά και ευτυχισμένα, Ζαζ!


----------



## Rogerios (Jan 18, 2013)

Χρόνια πολλά κι εξαιρετικά ευτυχισμένα, Ζαζ!

Χρόνια πολλά σε εορτάζουσες κι εορτάζοντες!


----------



## sarant (Jan 18, 2013)

Χρόνια πολλά Ζάζουλα, να σε χαίρονται που σ' αγαπάνε!


----------



## VickyN (Jan 18, 2013)

Χρόνια πολλά και καλά!!! 
(είπε και ξαναμπήκε στη σπηλιά της)


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 18, 2013)

Θανασάκος είσαι Ζαζ; Χρόνια πολλά, ρε*! Να σε χαίρονται οι δικοί σου. Σου εύχομαι ολόψυχα υγεία και δουλειά. :)



* να, έβαλα και κόμμα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 18, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> * να, έβαλα και κόμμα.


Δεν έβαλες πριν από το Ζαζ, όμως, ούτε πριν και μετά από το ολόψυχα...


----------



## nickel (Jan 18, 2013)

Σου εύχομαι ολόψιχα, υγείας και ό,τι άλλο επιθυμείς, Σάκη!


----------



## Palavra (Jan 18, 2013)

nickel said:


> Σου εύχομαι ολόψιχα, υγείας και ό,τι άλλο επιθυμείς, Σάκη!


Τον πήρανε χαμπάρι...


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 18, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Δεν έβαλες πριν από το Ζαζ, όμως, ούτε πριν και μετά από το ολόψυχα...




Καταραμένο πανξουτόνι...:glare:


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jan 18, 2013)

Χρόνια πολλά, Ζαζ! Σου εύχομαι ό,τι καλύτερο!


----------



## bernardina (Jan 18, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Καταραμένο πανξουτόνι...:glare:



Κι έπειτα σου λέει ότι αυτό το Φόρουμ είναι ακομμάτιστο. Τρίχες! :glare:


----------



## Zazula (Jan 19, 2013)

Ευχαριστώ σας και πάλι με αφορμή τις υπόλοιπες ευχές — γλυκάκι δικαιούστε όλοι με την πρώτη ευκαιρία! :)


----------



## Elsa (Jan 19, 2013)

Χρόνια πολλά από ξεχασιάρες δέχεστε; 
Σου εύχομαι υγεία, αγάπη, κέφια και καλή παρέα, Ζαζ!


----------



## Earion (Jan 19, 2013)

Κι από μένα ολόθερμες ευχές, Ζάζουλα. Κι ένα δωράκι: 









Κάποιοι θυμούνται ακόμα...


----------



## Zazula (Jan 19, 2013)

Ευχαριστώ, ευχαριστώ! :) Εάριον, εσύ ήσουν που με κινηματογραφούσες;


----------



## Earion (Jan 20, 2013)

Μην κάνεις ότι δεν καταλαβαίνεις, Ζαζ. Αυτό εννοώ.


----------



## VickyN (Aug 3, 2013)

Πάμε πάλι... ;) 
Happy birthday to you...
Χρόνια πολλά και καλά, zaz!


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 3, 2013)

Α, χρόνια πολλά κι από μένα! Να 'σαι πάντα καλά και δημιουργικός, να σε χαίρονται οι δικοί σου κι εμείς που σε διαβάζουμε.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 3, 2013)

Χρόνια πολλά, Ζαζ! Πάντα χαρούμενος όπως σε είδαμε χθες!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 3, 2013)

Χρόνια πολλά και ζαζουλότατα!


----------



## bernardina (Aug 3, 2013)

Χρόνια πολλά, Ζααααζ!:clap::twit:


----------



## Zazula (Aug 3, 2013)

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις ευχές σας!


----------



## bernardina (Aug 3, 2013)

Στο τέλος θα μιλάμε με τζιφάκια και μιμιδάκια χεροκάμωτα, χιχιχιχ... :twit::clap:


----------



## SBE (Aug 3, 2013)

Και από δω χρόνια πολλά. 
Αφού έχει νουτελοκέικ δε γίνεται να λείψω...


----------



## Rogerios (Aug 3, 2013)

Χρόνια πάρα πολλά, ευτυχισμένα και πάντα δημιουργικά, Ζαζ! :)


----------



## Palavra (Aug 3, 2013)

Χρόνια πολλά, καλά και δημιουργικά! Έλα να, πάρε και το δώρο σου:


----------



## Zazula (Aug 3, 2013)

Σας ευχαριστώ θερμά και για τις επόμενες ευχές — και για τα δώρα! :)


----------



## Zazula (Aug 7, 2013)

Δύο Σάκηδες υπογράφουν το συγκεκριμένο ψιλολούμπεν τραγούδι, οπότε αυτονόητα μπαίνει εδώ. :) Ο δε τίτλος είναι κλασική έκφραση της τελευταίας δεκαετίας: «Άσε μας, κουκλίτσα μου!»


----------



## daeman (Nov 2, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Η αίρεσή μου ονομάζεται *ζαζουρλισμός*! (Η οποία ονομασία δίνει υποχωρητικά τον ακόλουθο αυτής ως *ζαζούρλα*.)
> ...



Δεν είναι ζαζούρλα, δεν είναι ζαρζουέλα, είναι η ζαζουέιρα. :laugh:

Zazueira - Jorge Ben Jor 







Bossa Rio







Astrud Gilberto & Stanley Turrentine






Στα πορτογαλικά που τόοοοοσο αγαπάς, Ζαζ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 18, 2014)

Χρόνια πολλά στους Θανάσηδες και τις Αθανασίες!

Ζαζ, αργείς; Να σε περιμένουμε ή να ξεκινήσουμε;


----------



## pidyo (Jan 18, 2014)

Χρόνια πολλά. Να λιώνουν σοκολάτες και Ρουβίτσες (κορίτσιαααα ο Σάκης) στο διάβα σου.


----------



## Costas (Jan 18, 2014)

Χρόνια πολλά!


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 18, 2014)

Χρόνια πολλά και εμπλουτισμένα. :)


----------



## Zazula (Jan 18, 2014)

Σας ευχαριστώ, σας ευχαριστώ! :) Κερασματάκι, όποτε υπάρξει η πρώτη επόμενη ευκαιρία.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jan 18, 2014)

Ζααααζ!! Τώρα μόλις το θυμήθηκα, ξυπνώντας από τη μεσημεριανή σιέστα. Έφτιαξα καφέ (ελληνικό, πολύ γλυκό) και τρώω μια σοκολατάρα για την υπογλυκαιμία, ψέμματα, προς τιμήν σου!! Χρόνια πολλά κι ευτυχισμένα! Ό,τι επιθυμείς! :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## VickyN (Jan 18, 2014)

Χρόνια πολλά, βρε Ζαζ! Να είσαι πάντα καλά!


----------



## sarant (Jan 18, 2014)

Χρόνια πολλά Ζάζουλα, να σε χαίρονται που σ' αγαπούνε!


----------



## Zazula (Jan 18, 2014)

Ευχαριστώ, ευχαριστώ! Προς το παρόν, θα τη βγάλετε αναγκαστικά μ' ένα ηλεφοντανάκι: :)


----------



## bernardina (Jan 18, 2014)

Ουφ ουφ πρόλαβα;;;

*Χρόνια πολλά Ζαζ! * :wub:


----------



## daeman (Jan 18, 2014)

...
Γιορτάζει ο Θανάσης μας
του πέμπω ένα δωράκι
τρεις έμορφες, καλόχαρες 
που 'χουν και διακοπτάκι

Γυρνάς το και τσι χαίρεσαι
σφυρούνε, τραγουδούνε
ακούνε σου ίντα τως λες
κι ως την αυγή λαλούνε

Εδιάλεξά τζι, μια και μια
και άλλη μιαν ακόμα
χάρη την έχουν περισσή
φωνή απ' αγγέλω στόμα


Turn Me On - *Zazí*






I can whistle, I can sing for you 
I can listen, listen too 
Every night until the morning done 
You just have to turn, turn me on


----------



## nickel (Jan 18, 2014)

Σ' αυτό το νήμα παχαίνεις και μόνο που περνάς. Καλοί μου φίλοι, να ζήσετε χρόνια πολλά, με τα μυαλά τετρακόσια και όλα τα υπόλοιπα στο όποιο peak.


----------



## Rogerios (Jan 18, 2014)

Χρόνια πολλά κι ευτυχισμένα, Ζαζ! Να χαίρεσαι τους ανθρώπους που αγαπάς!


----------



## Palavra (Jan 18, 2014)

Χρόνια πολλά και ευτυχισμένα στους Θανάσηδες, και ειδικότερα στον Ζαζουλέα. Πάρε κι ένα γλυκάκι (συνδυάζεται με το κυρίως :)):


----------



## Zazula (Jan 18, 2014)

Ευχαριστώ σας και πάλι — για όλα! :)


----------



## crystal (Jan 25, 2014)

Καθυστερημένες ευχές για ό,τι καλύτερο!
Και καθυστερημένο δώρο. Ζάζουλα, εμένα μου κόπηκαν τα ήπατα, οπότε φαντάζομαι εσύ ψάχνεις ήδη εισιτήρια. 






Και από εδώ:

The Verrückt (German for insane) is set to become the tallest and fastest waterslide in the world when it officially opens this summer (grand opening is May 23, 2014). Located at the Schlitterbahn Water Park in Kansas City, the waterslide is 17 stories high (good for 170 ft).
Thrill-seeking riders will have to ascend 264 steps to reach the top. However getting down will be much faster as people (in 4-man inflatables) are expected to reach speeds in excess of 65 mph (105 km/h). The current title holder for world’s tallest slide belongs to a Brazilian ride named ‘Insano‘. You can read more about the waterslide in a previous article on TwistedSifter.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 25, 2014)

Ω ναι, ω ναι! Ευχαριστώ, crystal! :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 18, 2015)

Χρόνια πολλά στους Θανάσηδες  και στις Αθανασίες (και στους εντόπιους Κόζιμους, άμα λάχει ναούμ'..)

Και ένα εύχρηστο δωράκι:


----------



## nickel (Jan 18, 2015)

Και στους Θανασάκηδες επίσης! Καλημέρα.


----------



## SBE (Jan 18, 2015)

Δόκτορα, η εικόνα σου χρειάζεται επεξήγηση. 
Αρχικά νόμισα ότι πρόκειται για διαφήμιση κανενός νέου συστηματος ψύξης των υπολογιστών. 
Τώρα δεν είμαι σίγουρη αν τα λαπτόπια τρώγονται.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 18, 2015)

@SBE: Amazing cake art from Russia (εντελώς και καθολοκληρία φαγώσιμα, λέει)


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 18, 2015)

Χρόνια πολλά στους Αθανάσιους και τις Αθανασίες.:)


----------



## daeman (Jan 18, 2015)

...
Χρόνια πολλά, καλά και ζαζουλιάρικα στον Ζαζ! :up:

Zaz Zuh Zaz - Cab Calloway & His Orchestra






Now, here's a very entrancing phrase,
It will put you in a daze,
To me it don't mean a thing,
But it's got a very peculiar swing!
Zaz-zuh-zaz-zuh-zaz,
Zaz-zuh-zaz-zuh-zay,
Zaz-zuh-zaz-zuh-zaz,
Zaz-zuh-zaz-zuh-zay!

Now, zaz-zuh-zaz was handed down
From a bloke down in Lexitown;
It seems his name was Zazula, oh,
And he used to hi-de-hi-de-ho.
Zaz-zuh-zaz-zuh-zaz,
Zaz-zuh-zaz-zuh-zay,
Zaz-zuh-zaz-zuh-zaz,
Zaz-zuh-zaz-zuh-zay!

When that Zazcat came into town
And he kicked the gong around,
Any place that he would go
Minnie the Moocher she was sure to go,
With her zaz-zuh-zaz,
Zaz-zuh-zaz-zuh-zay,
Zaz-zuh-zaz-zuh-zaz,
Zaz-zuh-zaz-zuh-zay!

It makes no difference where you go,
There's one thing that they sure do know:
There's no need for them to be blue,
For the zaz-zuh-zaz will always see them through!
Zaz-zuh-zaz-zuh-zaz,
Zaz-zuh-zaz-zuh-zay,
Zaz-zuh-zaz-zuh-zaz,
*Zaz-zuh-zaz-zuh-zay!
*




I say...​


----------



## Zazula (Jan 18, 2015)

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους σας για τις ευχές σας! :) :) :)


----------



## daeman (Jan 18, 2015)

...
Έλα, κόψε και την τούρτα να μας τρατάρεις, τώρα που γυρίζει :






Βάλτε όλοι! 

Ο παρταόλας φαταούλας. :twit:


----------



## Costas (Jan 19, 2015)

Χρόνια πολλά κι από μένα!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 3, 2015)

Χρόνια πολλά, Ζαζουλέων!


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 3, 2015)

Έχει γενέθλια ο Ζαζουλεύς; Χρόνια πολλά, φίλε μας!


----------



## nickel (Aug 3, 2015)

Απ' εδώ να προσθέσω και ευχές για καλές διακοπές. Και σε όσους δεν έχουν γενέθλια — αλλά έχουν διακοπές.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Aug 3, 2015)

Χρόνια πολλά, Ζαζ! :) :):)


----------



## Palavra (Aug 4, 2015)

Ζάζουλά μας, με καθυστέρηση, χρόνια πολλά και ευτυχισμένα!


----------



## Zazula (Aug 9, 2015)

Με ακόμη μεγαλύτερη καθυστέρηση, σας ευχαριστώ θερμά όλους για τις ευχές! :)


----------



## Rogerios (Aug 10, 2015)

Κτηνώδης καθυστέρηση και πώς να την παρουσιάσω ως συγγνωστή... Χρόνια πολλά, ευτυχισμένα και δημιουργικά, Ζαζ!


----------



## Zazula (Aug 10, 2015)

Εδώ εγώ παρουσίασα κτηνωδέστερη καθυστέρηση, που ήμουν κι ο αποδέκτης! :)


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 18, 2016)

Του Αγίου Αθανασίου σήμερα. Χρόνια πολλά, αγαπητέ μας Ζαζ!


----------



## Palavra (Jan 18, 2016)

Χρόνια πολλά και καλά!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 18, 2016)

Έτη πολλά και ευήλια!


----------



## sarant (Jan 18, 2016)

Ποιος Θανάσης; Χρόνια πολλά!


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 18, 2016)

Χρόνια χρυσά στον Ζαζουλέοντα και σε όλους τους Θανάσηδες.


----------



## Earion (Jan 19, 2016)

Χρόνια πολλά, κι ένα δωράκι


----------



## daeman (Jan 19, 2016)

sarant said:


> Ποιος Θανάσης; ...


Λάκης Παπαδόπουλος




Λάκης Παπαδόπουλος

Εμένα Σάκη με λένε
στη δουλειά και Zaz στο καφενείο
Έτσι μ’ έχουν γραμμένο
στα μητρώα, στο ληξιαρχείο
αλλά το βράδυ η δικιά μου
όταν έρχεται για να πλαγιάσει
με τις πρώτες τρελίτσες
αντί για Σάκη με λέει Θανάση



Χρόνια πολλά, Ζαζ!


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jan 19, 2016)

Πωπω! Τελευταία και καταϊδρωμένη! Χρόνια πολλά, Ζαζ! :) :) :)


----------



## Earion (Jan 23, 2016)

Στον αγαπημένο μας Ζάζουλα δωράκι:

*Ωδή στις τηγανητές πατάτες*

Πάμπλο Νερούδα

Μετάφραση: Ρήγας Καππάτος


Τσιτσιρίζει
το λάδι
ζεσταίνοντας
τη χαρά του κόσμου·
οι τηγανητές
πατάτες
μπαίνουν
στο τηγάνι
σαν χιονισμένα
φτερά
πρωινού κύκνου
και βγαίνουν
χρυσωμένες από το τσιτσιριστό
κεχριμπάρι της ελιάς.
Το σκόρδο
τούς προσθέτει
το γήινο άρωμά του
το πιπέρι,
σκόνη που πέρασε από τους υφάλους,
και
ντυμένες
ξανά
με φιλντισένιο κοστούμι, γεμίζουν το πιάτο
με την επανάληψη της αφθονίας τους
και τη γήινη γευστική τους απλότητα.

Pablo Neruda, _Επιλογή από το έργο του. _Πρόλογος, μετάφραση από τα ισπανικά: Ρήγας Καππάτος.
Εκδόσεις Α. Καραβία, σειρά «Παγκόσμια ποίηση», αρ. 1.


----------



## daeman (Jan 18, 2017)

...
Χρόνια πολλά στον Ζαζουσοκολά!






~ Ο επιμένων γλυκά. :up:

Making-oeuf productions.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 18, 2017)

Χρόνια πολλά στον Ζαζουλέα, κάθε Θανάση και Αθανασία (και στους Αντώνηδες και τις Αντωνίες από χτες)...


----------



## nickel (Jan 18, 2017)

Χρόνια πολλά στους εορτάζοντες και άπειρα στην αθανασία!


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 19, 2017)

Χρόνια πολλά, Ζαζ.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 19, 2018)

Με μια μικρή γκουχγκουχγκουχ καθυστέρηση, χρόνια πολλά στον Ζάζουλα και σε όλους τους Θανάσηδες και τις Αθανασίες! Ζάζουλα, πέρνα από 'δω να πάρεις το δώρο σου


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 19, 2018)

Έτη πολλά, Θανάσηδες και Αθανασίες...


----------



## nickel (Jan 19, 2018)

Δώδεκα παρά ένα ήμουνα στο αυτοκίνητο του Θανάση και κατεβάσαμε μια κυρία της παρέας.
— Άντε, και χρόνια πολλά, κι ας είναι ένα λεπτό νωρίτερα, του λέει η κυρία.
— Τι, είναι του αγίου Αθανασίου αύριο; Πόσες του μηνός είναι αύριο; Πότε είναι του αγίου Αθανασίου; ρώτησα εγώ, χαμένος όπως πάντα κάπου στο διάστημα.
Μου εξήγησαν και θα το θυμάμαι για λίγο καιρό. Θυμάμαι ότι κατέβηκα κι εγώ από το αυτοκίνητο του Θανάση λίγο πιο κάτω και τον καληνύχτισα, αλλά ξέχασα να του ευχηθώ επίσημα. Οπότε:

:inno: *Χρόνια πολλά, Θανάση!*


----------

